# Fotos vom 24h Rennen in München



## bka (26. Juni 2005)

Hi,

war gestern und heute als Zuschauer am 24h Rennen in München. Respekt Jungs was da einige geleistet haben ....

Hab ein paar Nachtbilder geschossen. Sind unter http://www.bernhardkainz.de/ -> fotos -> 24h Rennen zu finden.

grüsse

bka


----------



## Silent (26. Juni 2005)

Na die sind ja mal geil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bka (26. Juni 2005)

danke, danke

hätt gern noch mehr gemacht aber dann war der akku aus


----------



## Christer (27. Juni 2005)

Hallo, 

sehr schöne Fotos.
Mit welcher Kamera hast Du die Fotos gemacht?

Gruß

Snoopyracer


----------



## bka (27. Juni 2005)

Canon Powershot A70. Meine Freundin hat leider meine (analoge) Spiegelreflex im Urlaub dabei


----------



## meiner-einer (27. Juni 2005)

hallo bka,
sind ja ein paar richtig klasse Fotos dabei. VIELEN DANK! 

STELLT DOCH BITTE ALLE MÖGLICHST VIELE BILDER INS NETZ. Da findet sich darauf bestimmt der eine oder andere wieder.

Uns hat es jedenfalls riieesig Spass gemacht. Dickes Lob auch an den Veranstalter!  Alles in allem super organisiert. Einziger Kritikpunkt war die Organisation/Bekanntnachung der letzten Runde und des Zieleinlaufs: Da wusste keiner wann er wo wie fahren sollte...!! DAS WAR WIRKLICH NIX! 

Ansonsten viele Grüsse an alle die mitgefahren sind und DANKE an alle Helfer, auch hinter den Kulissen! *  (@Mod: hier fehlt der 'applaus' Smiley!! guckst du tour-forum!)  *

schöne Grüsse 
F.

ach ja: bis nächstes Jahr!


----------



## rkersten (27. Juni 2005)

Echt klasse Bilder!!!   Wie macht man diesen Lichteffekt - hängt das mit der Belichtungszeit zusammen? Wär klasse Wenn du die Bilder in einer etwas größeren Auflösung hier in dein Foto-Album stellen könntest, denn bei meiner Auflösung von 1680x1050 sind die leider etwas klein.


----------



## bka (27. Juni 2005)

Hi,

der Effekt hängt eigentlich nur von der Belichtungszeit ab - lag immer zwischen 4 - 8 sec. Allerdings wird ein Stativ dringend benötigt (gibts schon ab 20  im Blödmarkt).

Kann gerne größere Fotos zur Verfügung stellen. Allerdings erst heut abend. Bin noch in der Arbeit   

Grüsse

bka


----------



## rkersten (27. Juni 2005)

bka schrieb:
			
		

> der Effekt hängt eigentlich nur von der Belichtungszeit ab - lag immer zwischen 4 - 8 sec. Allerdings wird ein Stativ dringend benötigt (gibts schon ab 20  im Blödmarkt).


Hab ich ja recht gehabt  zu dumm das ich die Belichtungszeit bei meiner Olympus (1400XL) nicht einstellen kann   ... ein Stativ hätt ich.



			
				bka schrieb:
			
		

> Kann gerne größere Fotos zur Verfügung stellen. Allerdings erst heut abend. Bin noch in der Arbeit


Das wär echt klasse!


----------



## Joe der Biker (27. Juni 2005)

Ja, auch von meiner Seite: Ein SUPER Event!!! Toll organisiert, hat alles prima gepasst. Die Strecke war sehr "selektiv"... habe gerade am Anfang bei den Graskaskaden üble Stürze gesehen   
Verpflegung prima, Streckenposten immer auf Zack und an den richtigen Stellen postiert. 

Ich sag nur:

Bis nächstes Jahr und natürlich LINKS !!!!!!


----------



## bka (28. Juni 2005)

So jetzt auch in besserer Auflösung für alle die die Bilder als Desktophintergrund verwenden wollen. Auflösung beträgt 1920 x 1440 bzw. 1440 x 1920, dies sollte für alle ausreichen   

http://www.bernhardkainz.de/fotos/24h_Rennen_2/index.html

Steht wieder auf meiner Homepage da ich den Traffic brauch - na weil ich den Link auch in andere Foren gepostet hab.

Grüße

bka

p.s.: Trete alle Rechte an den Bilder ab - könnts tun und lassen was damit wollts ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## silberfische (28. Juni 2005)

Joe der Biker schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, auch von meiner Seite: Ein SUPER Event!!! ... Die Strecke war sehr "selektiv"... Verpflegung prima, ...



Super Event --> Da kann ich nur zustimmen.
Strecke war sehr "selektiv" --> Das war ja auch ein MTB-Rennen (Strecke war meiner Meinung nach absolut OK)
Prima Verpflegung --> naja,... unser Team hat immerhin die riesige Anzahl von 2 Gels ergattern können. Riegel gab es auch nur sehr begrenzt, und zur Nudelparty könnte man auch mal an Vegetarier denken!


----------



## Speedhunt (28. Juni 2005)

Joe der Biker schrieb:
			
		

> Die Strecke war sehr "selektiv"... habe gerade am Anfang bei den Graskaskaden üble Stürze gesehen



Hab gestern auf Sat1 nen Bericht gesehen. Die Stürze waren teilweise echt böse. Fazit: Wer fahren kann ist klar im Vorteil. Häufig überschätzen sich die Leute und werden durch diese Step-Downs derartig ausgehebelt. Wer unsicher ist, lieber ein wenig abbremsen...!

Nichts desto Trotz, allen Teilnehmern meinen Respekt, hab die 24 h von DU noch vor der Brust. An die Unfallpiloten: Gute Besserung!!!


----------



## mikeonbike (28. Juni 2005)

Joe der Biker schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, auch von meiner Seite: Ein SUPER Event!!! Toll organisiert, hat alles prima gepasst. Die Strecke war sehr "selektiv"... habe gerade am Anfang bei den Graskaskaden üble Stürze gesehen
> Verpflegung prima, Streckenposten immer auf Zack und an den richtigen Stellen postiert.
> 
> Ich sag nur:
> ...



ich sach auch immer links, aber seit münchen weiss ich - das heisst  FÜHRUNG LINKS!!!!    

ansonsten klasse event - bombastisches drumherum und gute stimmung, die strecke war unterhaltsam und beim thema verpflegung habe ich für münchen gelernt - doch noch das butterbrot einpacken...

ansonsten hut ab vor dem leistungsvierer, die durchwegs schnelle zeiten gefahren sind. besonders das mittel von werner in verbindung mit seiner schlechtesten rundenzeit - gnadenlos durchgezogen bis zum ende... respekt alter...

einen herzlichen gruss und schönen dank auch noch an blue, die sich zwar nicht um unser team kümmern musste\durfte   , aber uns bei allen themen mit einbezogen und auf dem laufenden gehalten hat...

gruss mike


----------



## Bergradlerin (30. Juni 2005)

Speedhunt schrieb:
			
		

> Hab gestern auf Sat1 nen Bericht gesehen. Die Stürze waren teilweise echt böse. Fazit: Wer fahren kann ist klar im Vorteil. Häufig überschätzen sich die Leute und werden durch diese Step-Downs derartig ausgehebelt. Wer unsicher ist, lieber ein wenig abbremsen...!
> 
> Nichts desto Trotz, allen Teilnehmern meinen Respekt, hab die 24 h von DU noch vor der Brust. An die Unfallpiloten: Gute Besserung!!!




Fazit: Genickbruch, multiple Frakturen, Kopfverletzungen und diverse "kleinere" Brüche (Schultern, Arme, Hände, Schlüsselbeine...). Ich stand bei den schlimmen Sachen unmittelbar daneben (den einen Rettungsversuch sah man im TV, das war der Bewußtlose, den sie an Armen und Beinen aus der Strecke gerissen haben - übel!). 

In den ersten Runden hat es am meisten gekracht - wie immer. Adrenalin gepaart mit Übereifer und Unvermögen - warum trainieren die Leute die Abfahrt eigentlich nicht wenigstens ein, zwei Mal? Unsere Teamfahrerin ist am Donnerstag in Ruhe die Strecke gefahren und hat sich damit Sicherheit fürs Rennen geholt. Trotzdem hatte sie Respekt, fuhr aber souverän und sturzfrei mit ihrem Partner im 2er Mixed auf den 4.Platz. 

Warum überschätzen sie sich dermaßen, dass es ins Krankenhaus führen muss? Man konnte bereits an der Anfahrt auf die Treppen sehen, wen es erwischen würde. Selbst die Jungs von Sat1 steckten blass um die Nasen ihre Kamera weg und meinten, dass sie das nicht filmen wollen. Fand ich korrekt.


----------



## Speedhunt (30. Juni 2005)

> _Bergradlerin_
> In den ersten Runden hat es am meisten gekracht - wie immer. Adrenalin gepaart mit Übereifer und Unvermögen - warum trainieren die Leute die Abfahrt eigentlich nicht wenigstens ein, zwei Mal?


Das kann ich auch nicht verstehen. Ich persönlich halte es so, dass ich eine Streckenbesichtigung durchführe, sofern dies vor der Veranstaltung möglich ist. Hab mir dadurch bei diversen 4-X, DH- und CC-Strecken böse Überraschungen erspart. 

Meine Teamkollegin (Teilnehmerin 24-h München 2004) aus dem ersten Frauen vierer der 24-h Geschichte in D hat letztes Jahr auch schön auf Sicherheit gebaut und ist somit unfallfrei durchgekommen.

Daher mein Apell für DU: Leute, fahrt die ersten runden vorsichtig, sofern Ihr Euch Eurer Sache nicht sicher seid und nehmt Rücksicht auf andere Fahrer. Was in München passiert ist war seitens der Teilnehmer teilweise unveranwortlich!!!


----------



## Joe der Biker (2. Juli 2005)

Weiß eigentlich jemand, wie lang die Strecke war und mit wieviel Höhenmetern?   

km ....
hm ....


Ich versuche übrigens den Videomitschnitt von Sat1 (Blitz vom 27.06.) zu bekommen. Informiere Euch später, was rausgekommen ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dooyou (2. Juli 2005)

Speedhunt schrieb:
			
		

> Daher mein Apell für DU: Leute, fahrt die ersten runden vorsichtig, sofern Ihr Euch Eurer Sache nicht sicher seid und nehmt Rücksicht auf andere Fahrer. Was in München passiert ist war seitens der Teilnehmer teilweise unveranwortlich!!!



münchen war dieses jahr harmlos, die fahrer ausgesprochen fair. beim mountainbiken gibt es immer leute die sich selbst überschätzen, unfälle wird es immer geben. so ist der sport halt.


----------



## Melocross (3. Juli 2005)

+-5km/ca. 90hm!

war der Bericht bei den NachtNews der gleiche wie der von Blitz?


----------



## Bergradlerin (3. Juli 2005)

dooyou schrieb:
			
		

> münchen war dieses jahr harmlos, die fahrer ausgesprochen fair.



Stimmt! Ist mir auch vergangenes Jahr schon aufgefallen. Die 24h-Gemeinde scheint eine andere zu sein als die "normale" MA/CC-Community.

Die Berichte bei Sat1 waren immer die gleichen. Ich hab´s aufgenommen, aber auf VHS. Wer sie kopieren kann, kriegt meine Cassette gern.


----------



## mikeonbike (4. Juli 2005)

Bergradlerin schrieb:
			
		

> Stimmt! Ist mir auch vergangenes Jahr schon aufgefallen. Die 24h-Gemeinde scheint eine andere zu sein als die "normale" MA/CC-Community.



im gegenteil, das sind grösstenteils genau die leute, die man auch auf der langstrecke trifft. dafür trifft man die gattung kurzstreckenfahrer, die einfach nur mal so mitfahren, ums auszuprobieren, deutlich seltener - 24 h schreckt wohl doch noch ein bisschen ab. insgesamt finde ich die leute bei den 24 h rennen deutlich zielgerichteter, auch in ihren aktionen.

zu den stürzen in dieser kurzen abfahrt fällt mir eigentlich nicht allzu viel ein. wie ein nasser sack auf dem rad sitzen und gleichzeitig hohes tempo verträgt sich eben nicht. für die vielfahrer dürfte das problemlose routine gewesen sein... trotzdem gute besserung an alle, die sich dort was getan haben... zur routine gehört meiner meinung nach auch, solche distanzen (zeiträume) einigermassen relaxed mit nicht allzu viel risiko anzugehen - schliesslich geht's für die meisten eh nur um die goldene ananas...

gruss mike


----------



## mea culpa (5. Juli 2005)

Habe mich bei einem der Notärzte vor Ort erkundigt (ist ein Bekannter von mir): Einer der Verunfallten soll im Krankenhaus gestorben sein! War (unbestätigten anderen Berichten zufolge, also keine gesicherte Meldung!) wohl der, von dem die Bergradlerin gesehen hat, dass er aus der Strecke gerissen wurde (war auch im Fernsehen zu sehen). Vielleicht gibt es hierzu ein offizielles Statement? Ich nehme aber nicht an...  

Ich kann mich nur anschließen: Wer nicht mal blickt, dass er beim Downhill keinen Handstand auf dem Lenker machen sollte, hat auf solchen Strecken und Veranstaltungen nichts verloren. Der Ausrichter kann für Verletzungen genauso wenig dafür wie alle anderen - das ist wirklich eigene Dummheit. Auch wenn es mir für alle Verunfallten und deren Angehörigen wirklich und ehrlich leid tut! 

Allerdings hatte ich in München eine Frau gefragt, ob sie wirklich sicher sei, mit ihrer Ausstattung (Baumarktrad, Jeans, Turnschuhe) und ihrer Fahrtechnik (...) bei diesem Rennen richtig zu sein. Sie meinte, es gehe schließlich nur um den Spaß... Das höre ich bemerkenswert oft auf Rennveranstaltungen. Leider von denen, denen der Spaß meist schnell vergeht. Wie besagter Frau: Einmal den Olyberg runtergeschoben, sich dabei auf den Hintern gesetzt - Aufgabe. Gott sei Dank!


----------



## KäptnFR (5. Juli 2005)

Nuja diese schwimmbad-bergab-wellen waren (sogar aus der sicht des DH'lers  ) nicht ganz untückisch, va die erste welle (asphaltwegüberquerung). Wer da seinen speed falsch einschätzt und/oder mit zuwenig Körpereinsatz drüberrollt, dem wird ganz schnell mal das Hinterrad "nachgeschmissen" von der welle und der wird dann sogleich von selbigem in der luft überholt. Unglücklicherweise schlägt man bei so einer aktion mit 2,50m Höhe "anlauf" genau in der nächsten plateau-ebene ein und das meist kopf voran 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




machen kann ma gegen sowas wenig, denn wenn einer dem rennfieber erliegt, kann er/sie sich überall weh tun. wie oben schon erwähnt haben sich diese leute (gute besserung allen!) rasch selbst aussortiert, so daß die restliche Veranstaltung eigtl rel. ruhig verlief.


----------



## dooyou (5. Juli 2005)

KäptnDH schrieb:
			
		

> Nuja diese schwimmbad-bergab-wellen waren (sogar aus der sicht des DH'lers  ) nicht ganz untückisch, va die erste welle (asphaltwegüberquerung). Wer da seinen speed falsch einschätzt und/oder mit zuwenig Körpereinsatz drüberrollt, dem wird ganz schnell mal das Hinterrad "nachgeschmissen" von der welle und der wird dann sogleich von selbigem in der luft überholt. Unglücklicherweise schlägt man bei so einer aktion mit 2,50m Höhe "anlauf" genau in der nächsten plateau-ebene ein und das meist kopf voran
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja, manche waren gott sei dank so intelligent das sie selbst ihr fahr können richtig eingeschätzt hatten und runter geschoben haben.
die schwimmbad wellen sind nicht wirklich ein problem wenn man ohne angst runter fährt und man weiß wann man abbremsen sollte.

aber gut, das ist mountainbiken, da passiert immer was. vor allem wenn es für jederman ist.


----------



## Melocross (5. Juli 2005)

also vor den Bodenwellen habe ich eigentlich schon immer Angst gehabt, aber dann beim 24h Rennen fand ich sie gar nicht mehr schlimm und muss zugeben, das sie mir sogar Spass gemacht haben. Ich hätte nur schlechtes Wetter schwierig gefunden....ja gut und die "letzte" Brücke war auch nicht so meins


----------



## meiner-einer (6. Juli 2005)

Bitte, bitte lasst die Strecke so wie sie war!! 
Ohne die Wellen und die Rampen würden definitiv die Highlights fehlen und die Strecke wäre ehrlichgesagt stinklangweilig! 
Für mich war es das erste MTB-Rennen überhaupt, ich bin also fahrtechnisch gesehen sicher keine Leuchte, aber nach 3-4 vorsichtigen Runden hatte ich den Dreh raus. Und danach fing der Spass richtig an. Ich habe, wenn ich mich am Oly-berg gequält habe, jedesmal die Abfahrten und die Rampen im Kopf vor mir gesehen und mich schon darauf gefreut.
Dass tragische Unfälle passieren kommt vor, und ja, mann sollte sie als Anlass nehmen die Sicherheit der Strecke zu überdenken. Aber die Gefahr sehe ich viel mehr in ungepolsterten Baumstämmen/Zaunpfählen oder den Füssen der Absperrgitter. Das sind Dinge die mann aktiv entschärfen kann und muss, damit eventuelle Unfälle glimpfich ausgehen. Aber ein folgenschwerer Unfall auf einer hindernisfreien Wiese gehört in das Kapitel "unvorhersehbares Restrisiko (shit happens)". Genauso kann ich in der Oly-Halle die Treppe runter fallen und mir das Genick brechen. 

"Baumarktrad, Jeans, Turnschuhe" Soetwas zu beanstanden liegt auch ohne grossen Aufwand in der Macht des Veranstalters. Sicher ist es schwierig eine Grenze zu ziehen: wer darf mitfahren und wer nicht (zumal alle bezahlt haben), aber eine Tauglichkeitskontrolle der Räder (da genügt zu 99% EIN Blick) und bei fragwürdigem Fahrkönnen eine beaufsichtigte Runde vor dem Start wären durchaus zumutbar!   

Zu den Rampen: die Rampen flacher zu gestalten ist meiner Ansicht nach genau der falsche Weg. Dadurch dass die Rampen so steil waren, war die Geschwindigkeit oben und somit auch in der Rampenabfahrt sehr gering. Eine flachere Rampe hätte deutlich höhere Geschwindigkeiten, Sprünge und auch schwere Stürze zur Folge!

soviel zu meiner Meinung.

Abschliessend noch mein Beileid an die Angehörigen des Verunglückten.

Gruß
meiner-einer


----------



## hpfxxde (6. Juli 2005)

ich fand die strecke bei der ersten besichtigung ohne rad auch viel zu heftig
für ein 24h rennen.
musste diese meinung aber sehr schnell ändern. die strecke war absolut klasse
es war aber auf jeden fall keine strecke für anfänger, sondern technisch durchaus anspruchsvoll

bei meinen beiden testrunden kurz vor dem start konnte man sich
an die problemstellen herantasten ohne dem rennfieber zu erliegen
und vorsichtig ausloten, welche geschwindigkeit und welche fahrtechnik
an den schlüsselstellen angesagt ist.
im rennen hats dann noch 2 runden gedauert um sich an die situation mit anderen fahrern zu gewöhnen.
dann bei allem rennfieber rücksichtnahme und defensives verhalten
an den gefahrenstellen. damit ist meines erachtens das risiko schon sehr viel geringer
passieren kann immer mal was, selbst bei mtb-touren fliegt man mal übern lenker. das gehört wohl irgend wie dazu. auch wenns weh tut.

Fazit:
- die strecke sollte bleiben
- die brückenabfahrten etwas flacher und hereinragende teile besser polstern
und strecke besser absichern

hpf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Silent (6. Juli 2005)

mea culpa schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht gibt es hierzu ein offizielles Statement? Ich nehme aber nicht an...


da der Fall nicht eingetreten ist wie du ihn beschrieben hast, braucht es auch kein Statement


----------



## meiner-einer (8. Juli 2005)

So, auch wenn sich das Thema inzwischen beruhigt hat, hier noch kurz eine Aussage von offizieller Seite:
In einem persönlichen Gesprach mit dem Veranstalter wurde bestätigt, dass es 
*
KEINE wirklich schlimmen Unfälle gab und insbesondere
NIEMAND an den Folgen eines Unfalls gestorben ist!
*
Wie diese Fehlinformationen in Umlauf gekommen sind ist nicht bekannt und spielt imho auch keine Rolle mehr. Ohne irgendwem Böswilligkeit (immerhin hies es ja "keine gesicherte Meldung") unterstellen zu wollen, Missverständnisse kann es immer geben, meine ich, dass man sich vor dem Verbreiten solch kritischer Aussagen sehr in Acht nehmen sollte! 

Freuen wir uns also lieber auf nächstes Jahr und leisten unseren Teil, damit auch in Zukunft alles so friedlich und respektvoll abläuft wie dieses Jahr.  

fahrt vorsichtig!  ,
man( und Frau natürlich auch!) sieht sich auf dem nächsten Trail!
Grüsse
 m-e


----------



## mea culpa (8. Juli 2005)

Hab meinen Bekannten nochmal gefragt und er hat sich nochmals in "seiner" Notaufnahme erkundigt (als Außenstehender bekommt man keine Auskünfte, man braucht "Insider"): Es gab einen Toten - der allerdings nichts mit dem Rennen zu tun hatte, sondern einen Herzinfarkt hatte. Bis die Zuordnungen der Rettungskräfte und Krankenhäuser in ihren Statistiken alles ins Reine bringen, dauert es, meinem Bekannten zufolge, immer etwas...

Ich kann nicht behaupten, dass ich über diese Botschaft (die ja nun wohl offiziell ist?!) froh bin... Ganz und gar nicht. Aber erleichtert, dass den Gestürzten das Schlimmste erspart blieb!


----------



## Christer (9. Juli 2005)

Gibt es keine neuen Fotos?

Gruß

Snoopyracer


----------



## Christer (9. Juli 2005)

meiner-einer schrieb:
			
		

> *
> KEINE wirklich schlimmen Unfälle gab und insbesondere
> NIEMAND an den Folgen eines Unfalls gestorben ist!
> *



Wenn eine HW Fraktur kein schlimmer Unfall ist....

Gruß

Snoopyracer


----------



## Bergradlerin (12. Juli 2005)

Meine Kollegen vom Münchner BRK, die ich letzte Woche bei einer Fortbildung getroffen habe, fanden das, was sie beim 24h-Rennen zu versorgen hatten, alles andere als harmlos!    Dass "nichts schlimmes" passiert sein soll, bestätigt wohl wirklich nur der Veranstalter...    Wir, die die Versorgungen mitbekommen haben und die Betroffenen sehen das etwas anders... Und ich bin als ehrenamtliche Rettungssanitäterin, aktives Mitglied beim Katastrophenschutz und Ausbilderin beim BRK nun wirklich vom Fach und alles andere als zimperlich!  

Nachtrag: Wobei der Veranstalter nichts für die Unfälle kann, das will ich ganz deutlich anmerken! Die Absicherung durch Rettungskräfte war hervorragend, die Versorgung vor Ort optimal und sehr professionell.


----------



## rkersten (12. Juli 2005)

Snoopyracer schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn eine HW Fraktur kein schlimmer Unfall ist....
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Snoopyracer



Klar eine HW-Fraktur ist wirklich keine schöne Sachen, aber dafür kann der Veranstalter ja wirklich nichts. Sowas kann im Mountainbikesport jederzeit passieren, selbst auf der Hausstrecke - das Risiko ist immer dabei. 

Aus meiner Sicht waren auch sicher welche dabei, die noch nie irgendwelche Rennen gefahren sind und das ganze einfach mal ausprobieren wollten. Die sind dann in voller Eifer den "Profis" hinterher ... naja und was dabei rausgekommen ist sieht man ja.

Gute Besserung an all die, die etwas unglücklich gelandet sind!!


----------

